
Ask HN: How good are the “MasterClass” online classes? - coziestSoup
To be clear, I&#x27;m referring to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.masterclass.com&#x2F;. 
I&#x27;m not really a professional in any of the fields they offer classes in, and am looking to take it out of curiosity, to get a sense of the different industries (like space exploration, investigative journalism etc). For those who have taken classes, how has your experience been? Is it worth the money and time? Do they come off more as a documentary (I felt the trailers do) or are there clear, useful takeaways?
======
coralreef
I pirated the Steve Martin comedy one.

Generally, it was not very structured, just Steve talking about his
experiences, telling stories, and generic tips. Not super technical, its
almost like they just whipped it up on the spot, kind of expected when you're
dealing with busy celebrities who may not have experience actually teaching.

------
techjuice
For those in the top of their industry for many years still pulling in
millions of people every time they create something (music, movies,
soundtracks, TV episodes) and have a large video, streaming, Youtube or TV
presence, are pretty good along with those that have been doing their thing
for 20+ years.

You can normally tell how good it is by how high quality their trailer video
is (the best made their own and are actually doing things, besides just
looking back at the camera) on the site along with viewing their free Youtube
videos and interviews. Even better when their name is almost synonymous with
their industry

Most notable on the site are: Armin Van Buuren, Hans Zimmer, Gordon Ramsay,
R.L. Stine, Deadmau5, Samuel L. jakson, Gordon Ramsay, Christina Aguilera

------
spookybones
Though I don’t like any of James Patterson’s books, I decided to check out his
class since he’s a top selling, prolific, fiction writer. He had some decent
tips for banging outlines combined with unnecessary, though briefly motivating
antidotes. I suspect the format of these classes are all similar. I’m of the
opinion that if you’re in a mental rut, then do anything to get out of it. In
that sense, Patterson's class was useful. I am curious if Werner Herzog’s
class has any structure.

------
rayalez
They're okay, nothing mindblowing, some are good. I've really enjoyed Judd
Apatow's class on screenwriting.

They offer a free trial, you can watch all the courses for a week for free
without a limit.

------
HenryTheHorse
FWIW, Reddit has several reviews that answer your question. You may also want
to skim through threads there.

------
andrei_says_
I can recommend Kevin Spacey’s acting class and especially his work on
monologue.

------
cm2012
Depending on your geo you can do a free trial now.

------
zerr
Did anyone watch Hans Zimmer's master class?

